# vintage craftsman router bits



## comictech (May 18, 2009)

I am looking to purchase an old craftsman router bit set #25448. I need these bits to use with my router crafter. Is there anyone in router forum country with a complete or partial set they would like to sell? If so, please email me at [email protected]. I have purchased several incomplete sets from eBay without being able to put together a complete set. I am not sure where to turn, Sears does not offer it anymore. I've tried flea markets, yard sales and auctions with no luck. I hope someone can help me. 

Thanks

Comictech(Jim):help:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Jim,

If you need that exact kit, I found it on ebay at ROUTER BIT KIT SEARS CRAFTSMAN #25448 - eBay (item 260437811733 end time Jul-05-09 18:01:09 PDT)

That said, exactly what bit do you seek? Those are 1/4" bits, very common, and there's a wide variety of different styles available at rockler.com, mlcswoodworking.com, routerbits.com, routerbitworld.com, amanatool.com, and the best whitesiderouterbits.com (though expensive) . I've attached a PDF of whiteside's catalog for your convenience. Others make many, many more


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You wouldn't want to use that old Cman set anyway. You want carbide over HSS.
Jim; you should not put your e-mail addy in a forum. Spam bots'll get it.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Jim,
> 
> If you need that exact kit, I found it on ebay at ROUTER BIT KIT SEARS CRAFTSMAN #25448 - eBay (item 260437811733 end time Jul-05-09 18:01:09 PDT)


Another problem here is that isn't even the complete set, I count at least 20 bits missing. 

I agree about the HSS, I have some old Craftsman bits Dad left me and they are shot pretty much after a few uses. For some fairly inexpensive carbide try Super Carbide bits on eBay stores, good prices but takes you to the cleaners on shipping for small orders, quality seems reasonable for heapo cheapos. Or MLCS for some reasonable prices and free shipping in US. Middle price EagleAmerica/PriceCutter isn't bad either.
Good Luck,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Just my 2 cents 

Chuck the old craftsman bits and pickup some carb.tipe plunge bits, then you will have all you need the norm,,( 2 each the norm will do most of what you want to do.. ) 


==========



comictech said:


> I am looking to purchase an old craftsman router bit set #25448. I need these bits to use with my router crafter. Is there anyone in router forum country with a complete or partial set they would like to sell? If so, please email me at [email protected]. I have purchased several incomplete sets from eBay without being able to put together a complete set. I am not sure where to turn, Sears does not offer it anymore. I've tried flea markets, yard sales and auctions with no luck. I hope someone can help me.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Comictech(Jim):help:


----------

